# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صورومواصفات نوكيا لوميا 1020 nokia lumia

## mohamed73

كشفت نوكيا عن هاتفها الذكي الجديد “لوميا 1020″ Lumia 1020، وذلك في  المؤتمر الذي عقدته الشركة الفنلندية في مدينة نيويورك  الأمريكية.
ويعد الهاتف “لوميا 1020″ أول هاتف يملك كاميرا بدقة 41 ميجابكسل بين  الهواتف العاملة بنظام “ويندوز فون”، حيث دعمت نوكيا هاتفها الجديد بنفس  كاميرا هاتفها السابق “808 بيورفيو” مع إجراء بعض التعديلات.
وتضم كاميرا هاتف “لوميا 1020″ مثبت للصورة البصرية وست عدسات كارل زيس  مع فلاش من نوع “زينون”، بالإضافة إلى إمكانية تسجيل فيديو بدقتي HD وFull  HD.
وتقدم الكاميرا ميزة التقريب الرقمي عند التقاط الصور دون التقليل من  جودتها، فيما يستطيع المستخدم عند تسجيل الفيديو التقريب حتى 3 مرات أكبر  عند التسجيل بدقة Full HD، و6 مرات أكبر بدقة HD.
ويستطيع المستخدم التقاط صور بدقة 38 ميجابكسل بنسب 4:3 و16:9 عبر  كاميرا الهاتف الجديد، كما تلتقط الكاميرا صور بدقة 5 ميجابكسل حتى يتمكن  المستخدم من مشاركتها على الشبكات الاجتماعية.
وأطلقت نوكيا تطبيق “Nokia Pro Camera” لدعم كاميرا الهاتف الجديد، وهو  التطبيق الذي يملك إمكانية ضبط إعدادات الكاميرا تلقائياً للحصول على أفضل  لقطات.
ويملك الهاتف “لوميا 1020″ شاشة بقياس 4.5 بوصة من نوع AMOLED بدقة  768×1280 بكسل، ومعالج رباعي النواة بسرعة 1.5 جيجاهرتز مدعوم بذاكرة تخزين  عشوائي RAM سعة 2 جيجابايت.
وزودت نوكيا الهاتف بذاكرة تخزين تبلغ سعتها 32 جيجابايت، وذلك بالإضافة  إلى 7 جيجابايت من التخزين السحابي على خدمة “سكاي درايف” التابعة  لمايكروسوفت.
ويبلغ سُمك هاتف نوكيا الجديد نحو 10.4 ملم أما حجم الهاتف فيبلغ 158 جرام، مما يعني أن الهاتف أقل حجماً من “لوميا 920″.
وأعلنت نوكيا أنها ستطلق الهاتف “لوميا 1020″ في الولايات المتحدة  الامريكية أولاً وذلك قبل أن تطلقه في بقية الأسواق العالمية قبل نهاية  الربع الحالي من العام بثلاثة ألوان هم الأسود والأبيض والأصفر.
وستحصل شركة AT&T حصرياً على الهاتف في أمريكا وستوفره يوم 26 يوليو الجاري بمبلغ 299.99 دولار أمريكي مع عقد لمدة عامين.

----------


## salihmob

هاتف روعه اخي محمد 
مشكور

----------

